
This Professor Was Fired for Saying ‘Fuck No’ in Class - jseliger
http://www.thenation.com/article/this-professor-was-fired-for-saying-fuck-no-in-class/
======
istvan__
We should kick out a movement, quality over politics. I really don't like
where we are heading to with all of these political crap brought in the
academia and tech.

